# Fat guys eating!



## lady of the dark (Mar 24, 2008)

The best sight in the world to me! I confess! I'm not really a feeder, but the sight of a bhm eating makes me swoon! Who's with me? (and more important, we has eating pics?)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 24, 2008)

*drool* 
Yeah, there is nothing sexier than a big man with a mouthful of food.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't understand the whole eating thing myself. I can't even really see the appeal of using something relatively tame like whipped creme. 

However, in the interest of science (yea, thats the deal) I shall attempt to get some pics of me eating later today for the interested ladies.


----------



## biggusmaximus (Mar 24, 2008)

a mutual feedee/feeder i talk to online really enjoys watching me eat, as do i her!!! dunno what it is, but i agree!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with Mary.

A BHM eating is so so so hot.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not a feeder either, but I like watching a fat man eating and enjoying it. I don't think it's actually got much to do with what fat and sexuality mean to me in particular, just that I like to see a person enjoy their own appetites and appreciate good food. I don't like to see people eating rubbish food, and I don't like to see people eating as though it's something to feel guilty about. I also find a woman or a thin man with a healthy appetite more attractive in a platonic way, as though I think this person would make a nicer friend.

Something slightly odd is that I also think it's amusing when someone eats using questionable table manners and belches unabashedly. As someone once said to me, I seem to be fascinated by 'revolting greedy pigs'. But it's not this -- I just find it likable when someone doesn't take themselves too seriously and is relaxed enough and doesn't give a damn enough to behave in this way.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Melian (Mar 26, 2008)

I love it too...especially when they're indulging in high cal foods :wubu:


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, my camera takes at least one hand; makes it hard to take pictures of myself when eating.:eat1:


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 27, 2008)

Dang, I wish I had seen this thread earlier! I absolutely stuffed myself last night. I even popped off a button on my pants (first time ever, so awesome!). I would have taken some pics for you ladies

-Ty


----------



## BHMluver (Mar 31, 2008)

Preach, sister, preach! For some reason it just turns me on to no end to see a large man eat a huge volume of food. (Granted, the whole "tube & funnel or force feeding scene" does nothing for me; it just totally grosses me out. But hey, to each his own. <shrug>)

I don't know, maybe it's the fact that it almost seems to make a man more masculine in my eyes for him to be able to really pack it away - especially since I'm not a very big eater. Maybe it's the sexiness of observing a man with an absolutely ravenous desire indulge it freely. 

However, the hottest part would be watching him gorge knowing that, at some point, he would lay back and need some help rubbing that massive belly to aid in the digestion of all that food. "Pick me, Pick me!" - she said jumping up and down with hands waving.

Now THAT would be a hot photo thread - PRE and POST big-meal belly shots. I've always been curious if there is any actual, VISABLE difference in girth after totally "maxing out" or if it's simply more of a tactile change. Hmmmm...



lady of the dark said:


> The best sight in the world to me! I confess! I'm not really a feeder, but the sight of a bhm eating makes me swoon! Who's with me? (and more important, we has eating pics?)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 31, 2008)

> Now THAT would be a hot photo thread - PRE and POST big-meal belly shots. I've always been curious if there is any actual, VISABLE difference in girth after totally "maxing out" or if it's simply more of a tactile change. Hmmmm...




yes. There VERY much is.


----------



## LosBagels (Mar 31, 2008)

A number of eating videos from 6'5" BHM Ed "Cookie" Jarvis. Enjoy!

http://www.entertainmentli.com/edjarvis/gallery-video.htm


----------



## BHMluver (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, gee...thanks LosBagels for the Competitive Eating Link but, have to tell ya, it didn't do a damn thing for me. In fact, when Cookie started in on that full-sized jar of mayo I thought I was gonna be the one to puke. Also, being a medical professional, those eating competitions have always worried me as I'm always waiting for someone to start choking.

However, your thoughtfulness is much appreciated and helped me clarify my own feelings on this subject. I like to watch a guy eating just for the sheer pleasure he gets from it; if he wants to gain, that's also totally up to him. However, I would be lying if I said I didn't find a guy rubbing his full tummy a total turn on.



LosBagels said:


> A number of eating videos from 6'5" BHM Ed "Cookie" Jarvis. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.entertainmentli.com/edjarvis/gallery-video.htm


----------



## sparkee1958 (Apr 1, 2008)

This post just may have given me the encouragement to post a before and after pic of my HUGE belly. I will be stuffing myself with Italian tonight.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 1, 2008)

One more vote on how AWESOME that would be


----------



## Nerdzilla (Apr 1, 2008)

I am happy to attend any restaurant in the UK and have a meal purchased for my eating and your viewing pleasure


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 1, 2008)

Eating contest eating...not so much of a turn on.

I'd even say I much rather enjoy slow savoring every last bite, enjoying the taste kinda eating...


Make sense?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a mutual feeder/feedee type and my interest is totally in the "food lust" apsect. I like to see a lot of eagerness and enjoyment and eyes rolling back into the head and lip smacking and groans of ecstacy. I have always thought that was what female feeders enjoyed, too, and I'm glad to hear it. I put on quite a show for my feeders....

I have a before and after video...I'll have to dig it out. I posted it to a Yahoo group and it shows up on YouTube occasionally. I am wearing a powder blue Homer Simpson T-shirt where he's chasing after donuts (but you can't read it due to low lighting).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 1, 2008)

ill have to invite you all over for my movie Sundays...thats when i really chow down hehe


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yesss... especailly one with a big appetite! :eat2:

My man, Von_Pudge, has the most adorable look on his face.. he sits there smiling, eating away and rubbing his belly :eat1: 

Makes me swoooon :blush: 

Of course the only thing better than that is me actually feeding him myself


----------



## nico7_uk (Jan 3, 2009)

I have quite a few pics like that in my yahoo group..feel free to have a look x

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/webcamfeeding2/


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 4, 2009)

love it..

first job was in a steakhouse..and this huge guy's belly kept eating the tablecloth...wow...had to adjust it several times with him having to lean back to remove part of his belly off the table. He came back several times... wow ..


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 5, 2009)

I visited a pizza buffet that I had not been to before, and as I entered the people at the counter seemed to chuckle as I ordered the buffet, it made me a little mad. After I piled a few pieces on my plate, and went to find a place to sit, I noticed that out of the six people eating, only two were under 400 lbs. I am not sure if they were all snickered at, but we kept them working....


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't get any snickers when I visited Pizza Hut for the lunch buffet last week --the staff are mostly African-American and they tend to be very non-judgemental about massive meal eating. But I did notice that almost every single person there was fat. As it was holiday break, there were many families with young children and all the moms, all the dads and all the kids over age 10 or so were all fat. Truely an amazing concentration of fat people. And were we ever hungry --the kitchen was going flat out and every pizza disappeared in seconds after hitting the buffet. They even ran out of salad, despite the hustle and diligence of the staff.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Here I am at the food court. My feeder took this pic after I had "shot the moon" by eating an item from each restaurant in the food court.


----------



## Hole (Jan 6, 2009)

I like a man with an appetite. Who once said it was a sign of an appetite of other things?


----------



## cammy (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG, this thread is...hot! There is so much that contitutes BHM hotness, but food indulgence tops my list.My BHM claimed not to be hungry last night - so I made a massive dinner with two main courses, etc. He ate everything and a pint plus another half of ice cream. Oh, the joy of watching him squeeze into his jeans this morning!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

ahhww.. i would love to contribute some pics here 
the bad thing is that i can only make pics trough my ps3..

i need a camera badly!


----------



## kojack (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought I'd deliver then.  Before and after a big meal... unforunatly no ladies around for bellyrubs after!


----------



## djudex (Jan 6, 2009)

These are a bit old but these are from a bet I was a part of after watching some TLC show about the biggest restaurant meals in America. It's a 13 egg omelette with ham and cheese.

Needless to say I won the bet and then had an XL cafe mocha from Timmy's and some tasty chocolates for dessert. Oh and a couple of Heinekens too now that I think about it.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Dinnertime!..

i had some chicory (Belgian endive) or whatever u call it 
We call it witlof.. 


So Belgian endive with potato slices, ham, and cheese  

View attachment ECP_00049.jpg


View attachment ECP_00048.jpg


View attachment ECP_00045.jpg


View attachment ECP_00044.jpg


View attachment ECP_00043.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 7, 2009)

mmmmmmm

i'm loving the pics guys:eat2::eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 7, 2009)

kojack said:


> I thought I'd deliver then.  Before and after a big meal... unforunatly no ladies around for bellyrubs after!


*back away ladies...I am gonna call DIBS on this HOTTIE...how sexy is that masculine BELLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OMG.......*:smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 31, 2009)

djudex said:


> These are a bit old but these are from a bet I was a part of after watching some TLC show about the biggest restaurant meals in America. It's a 13 egg omelette with ham and cheese.
> 
> Needless to say I won the bet and then had an XL cafe mocha from Timmy's and some tasty chocolates for dessert. Oh and a couple of Heinekens too now that I think about it.



Damn djudex. You are rockin' Canadian sex, and I dont just toss compliments around like that. *fans self*

But I agree with the sentiment of the board. Im not a feeder, but Im finally comfortable enough to admit how much a BHM eating turns me on, like really enjoying a meal (the bigger the better). The best part is the slow and gentle lovin and belly rubbing with a sexy full BHM after its all done.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I do like teasing a certain girl by eating chocolates on Webcam. 

Here's one that I took a few months ago...Yes, my hair isn't naturally blue...you can see brown/blond/ in my roots.


It was some some of Cheesecake-Chocolate muffin.

-Uriel 

View attachment 020.JPG


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

*flushes* BHMs eating *dies happy*

BHMs eating off me a la naked sushi style = better


----------



## Esther (Mar 31, 2009)

:wubu:

This thread makes me so sad that my man has decided to "reduce".


----------



## Tad (Apr 1, 2009)

Esther said:


> :wubu:
> 
> This thread makes me so sad that my man has decided to "reduce".



Awww, I feel for you


----------



## anybodys (Apr 1, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I'm a mutual feeder/feedee type and my interest is totally in the "food lust" apsect. I like to see a lot of eagerness and enjoyment and eyes rolling back into the head and lip smacking and groans of ecstacy.



Totally with you on that. A friend of mine-- not a BHM but a little pudgy and a very big eater-- has had me cook for him several times and he eats his food like he's making love to it. So hot.


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> :wubu:
> 
> This thread makes me so sad that my man has decided to "reduce".



Lose the "zero", get with the "hero"..er..."gyro"..er..um...what wozzit we wuz talkin' about? 

(just kidding, no offense intended! )


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 3, 2009)

it is 5lbs of pure fun and I bet all you big men could polish it off in record time


:bow: 

View attachment 032308_09301.jpg


----------



## Esther (Apr 3, 2009)

edx said:


> Awww, I feel for you



It's a total bummer... but it's one those things where health is at stake. He doesn't carry the weight well... blood pressure, cholesterol and diabetes are encroaching upon the poor guy.


----------



## Esther (Apr 3, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> Lose the "zero", get with the "hero"..er..."gyro"..er..um...what wozzit we wuz talkin' about?
> 
> (just kidding, no offense intended! )



If I didn't love him so much I'd bail


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 3, 2009)

if you cut out the soda pop and drink water or diet sodas and do some exercise you will keep the cholteral and diabetes at bay.....and eat veggies and stay away from the sweets


:bow:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Esther said:


> :wubu:
> 
> This thread makes me so sad that my man has decided to "reduce".



*hugs* That must be really tough. I'd only be ok with it for health reasons... or if he was planning to gain it all back


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Esther said:


> It's a total bummer... but it's one those things where health is at stake. He doesn't carry the weight well... blood pressure, cholesterol and diabetes are encroaching upon the poor guy.



Ah, see that's understandable. and I agree with the above poster about the sodas. I hate to say it, but soda is killer  

I'd stick with my guy as long as he doesn't lose all of it. I'd concentrate more on the health aspect - make sure he loses the weight on the right diet rather than the starvation nonsense most people put themselves through.


----------



## escapist (Apr 4, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Ah, see that's understandable. and I agree with the above poster about the sodas. I hate to say it, but soda is killer
> 
> I'd stick with my guy as long as he doesn't lose all of it. I'd concentrate more on the health aspect - make sure he loses the weight on the right diet rather than the starvation nonsense most people put themselves through.



Just cause I know me, I know that I drop down to 320 be very physically active and still a big guy. I'll be the first to admit being over 450 isn't great for my health, but damit, I do have fun when Chicken Legs and I hit the Buffet or All you can eat at "The Salt Lick".....man that was good Brisket!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 5, 2009)

I admit watching a BHM eating is very sexy.


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 6, 2009)

Eating some lasagna, pizza, chocolate pasties, and birthday cake! Now I'm hungry. Time to eat! :eat1:


----------



## Esther (Apr 6, 2009)

*fans self*
:wubu:


----------



## William (Apr 7, 2009)

On the Travel Channel's show "The Ultimate Truck Stop" in the segment on Best Truck Stop Food the producers chose to rely more on the Heavyweight Trucks.

There also were a few bantam-weights who could hold their own also  

William


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Eating some lasagna, pizza, chocolate pasties, and birthday cake! Now I'm hungry. Time to eat! :eat1:



*I guess I don't need to ask how the diet is going for preparation for getting on *THE BIGGEST LOSER* 
*


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 7, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I guess I don't need to ask how the diet is going for preparation for getting on *THE BIGGEST LOSER*
> *



Haha, those aren't new pictures. I've cut out soda almost completely, and I'm eating way smaller portions right now, eating more chicken, brown rice, and broccoli than any human should eat, and going to the gym 3-4 times a week. I'm fine with everything, I just miss my Root Beer, and Dr. Pepper...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, those aren't new pictures. I've cut out soda almost completely, and I'm eating way smaller portions right now, eating more chicken, brown rice, and broccoli than any human should eat, and going to the gym 3-4 times a week. I'm fine with everything, I just miss my Root Beer, and Dr. Pepper...


*
wow that is kickass...so happy for you...I'll keep praying you MAKE IT!!!
I want to see you on TV and watch your dreams to come true!!!!*


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 8, 2009)

escapist said:


> I do have fun when Chicken Legs and I hit the Buffet or All you can eat at "The Salt Lick".....man that was good Brisket!


HEATHEN YOU DO NOT TREAT BBQ AS A BUFFET ITEM!!1111!11!ONE11!! 

If you all wants good eats, come out to KC and we'll treat you to Oklahoma Joe's, Arthur Bryant's, and/or Jack Stack's! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## escapist (Apr 8, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> HEATHEN YOU DO NOT TREAT BBQ AS A BUFFET ITEM!!1111!11!ONE11!!
> 
> If you all wants good eats, come out to KC and we'll treat you to Oklahoma Joe's, Arthur Bryant's, and/or Jack Stack's! :eat2: :eat1:



I might have to take you up on that some day  I will admit that it wasn't a buffet, its 1 plate at a time and its worth the wait. I know chicken legs had fun watching me stuff myself on it :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Apr 8, 2009)

I just ate five burgers and a liter of soda (diet soda ). I feel like exploding, someone kill me please D:


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 10, 2009)

Hell yeah! Shake's got the right idea there! KC is top for BBQ.

Incidentally, MS, I used to live out in Overland Park when I was a kid. Can't even remember it though, I was too young.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, no pics. But i am a fat guy and I don't consider it a meal unless I'm stuffed to the gills, everything else is just a snack.
Just as an example, I ran some errands this afternoon and grabbed a "little" snack: a large churro and a large hot dog (Costco) with two sodas, then I passed a Sonic and grabbed a large Cream Pie Shake and large fries. The other day I went to have lunch at "Golden Corral", I was pressed for time, so I only could fit in six big plates (fried chicken, mac n' cheese, fried rice, orange chicken, hot dogs and cheesburger, and every desert they had).


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 11, 2009)

So my boss is 21....and her boyfriend's a BHM....shes always complaining about "how fat Dave's gotten". I've seen his pic and he is traditonally gorgeous (think Calvin Klein model here). FAt or thin, this boy is undeniably sexy. But to the point...it makes me so hot at work whenever my boss talks about when they go out to dinner and when she closes how hell ask her to bring him these huge amounts of fast food.....not to mention these other extremely sexy stories.... omg....it totally grinds my gears how she doesnt appreciate this and is almost disgusted by it.

Oh but how these eating storys and incidents make hustlin' merch in my store extremely hard....but omg....I wish I was there first hand *drool*


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 11, 2009)

StridentDionysus said:


> I just ate five burgers and a liter of soda (diet soda ). I feel like exploding, someone kill me please D:



awwww ..how about a belly rub instead


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Oh but how these eating storys and incidents make hustlin' merch in my store extremely hard....but omg....I wish I was there first hand *drool*



Awww, poor thing! It is hard to focus in situations like that, I know!


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Apr 14, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I didn't get any snickers when I visited Pizza Hut for the lunch buffet last week --the staff are mostly African-American and they tend to be very non-judgemental about massive meal eating. But I did notice that almost every single person there was fat. As it was holiday break, there were many families with young children and all the moms, all the dads and all the kids over age 10 or so were all fat. Truely an amazing concentration of fat people. And were we ever hungry --the kitchen was going flat out and every pizza disappeared in seconds after hitting the buffet. They even ran out of salad, despite the hustle and diligence of the staff.



The few time I have ended up in your neck of the woods and stopped somewhere to eat. I have noticed that most all of the eating customers are fat. Not just pudgy, but huge. What gives? Its not like that down my way. I always feel out of place when going out to eat in my area, even getting the occasional discussed look from other patrons.


----------



## fatnhappymax (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't stopped eating since like 3 o'clock today. I feel so huge and swollen, to the point that it hurts. I haven't felt like this in a long time. It's kind of nice, to be honest, to just be an absolute gluten sometimes. I didn't get fat from not eating, though, that's for sure.


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 17, 2009)

So I got up hungry and made myself 2 chicken patties, not realizing I only had 1 bun.

So now I have 2 sandwiches, one on a bun, and one on 2 pieces of bread. Now I'm trying to decided if I want to eat the one on the bun first where it is still hot and yummy, or eat the one on bread first that way it doesn't taste like crap after I eat the one on the bun.

Hmmm, decisions...


----------



## Discodave (Apr 19, 2009)

A few of my work mates say that "Nom nom nom" thing if someones been eating lots or been visting mcdonalds. Its mostly directed at one of friends whos abit of a bottomless pit but never gains weight. Like last week we went out into town for buffet at pizza hot. And me and this girl got in a sort of eating competion.
People were joking about how many times i was gonna go up, and sharon kept saying she could out eat and drink me any day.
So what followed was a good few trips up and down. I think in the end i pollished off 1 large and a half pizzas and some breadsticks, but i felt abit bleh after that. So for the rest of the night on the drink me and sharon kept on walking past pating each other on the stomach asking if it was a boy.

And since you cant have a post about eating with out a eating pic. What im eating just now while trying to iron


----------



## djudex (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sitting here this morning, naked, eating a granola bar. Try to get that image out of your heads all day :eat1:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 20, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm sitting here this morning, naked, eating a granola bar. Try to get that image out of your heads all day :eat1:



Now I want a granola bar. That my friend is product placement!


----------



## djudex (Apr 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Now I want a granola bar. That my friend is product placement!



I'll save one for you, all you have to do is come get it. It's 50/50 as to whether I'll have pants on though.


----------



## kinkykitten (Apr 23, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm sitting here this morning, naked, eating a granola bar. Try to get that image out of your heads all day :eat1:



Sorry I'm sold now  lol thanks!

My head is already full of my Dan wolfing down hotdogs last night :wubu:


I'm afraid my little head may explode with all this imagery! lol :bow:


----------



## edino (Apr 23, 2009)

I end up most days with fast food on my dish as snack or meal. Last night I eat a large pizza from Pizza hut and during the day had meals and snacks... you name it. Today for sure I have for sure KFC... I'm craving for that... been a few days I had some...


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 27, 2009)

i know im not that big compared to some of the guys around here YET but i eat alot i especaily like to pig out in the mall. i like spectators and i do get some people secretly glancing haha but i doubt its cause they like it. i think there more disgusted to see someone eat 8 whoopers in one sitting. i would love some company that actually enjoys it though. anyone want to go out to eat with me?


----------



## Esther (Apr 27, 2009)

Too bad that's not the mall I work at! 



chaoticfate13 said:


> i know im not that big compared to some of the guys around here YET but i eat alot i especaily like to pig out in the mall. i like spectators and i do get some people secretly glancing haha but i doubt its cause they like it. i think there more disgusted to see someone eat 8 whoopers in one sitting. i would love some company that actually enjoys it though. anyone want to go out to eat with me?


----------



## Hole (Apr 27, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> i know im not that big compared to some of the guys around here YET but i eat alot i especaily like to pig out in the mall. i like spectators and i do get some people secretly glancing haha but i doubt its cause they like it. i think there more disgusted to see someone eat 8 whoopers in one sitting. i would love some company that actually enjoys it though. anyone want to go out to eat with me?



Haha! That's adorable.:happy:


I would if I could.


----------



## MasterShake (May 3, 2009)

Sadly the only photo to survive my encounter with Fogo de Chao, an expensive but completely awesome Brazilian Steakhouse chain.

Basically, an all-you-can-eat steakhouse. :eat1:

All the meat was excellent, but the leg of lamb was out of this world! :eat2:

The occasion was a friend's birthday party. I need to find me a woman quick, if only to have an excuse to go back and eat here again!  

View attachment a3.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (May 3, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> i know im not that big compared to some of the guys around here YET but i eat alot i especaily like to pig out in the mall. i like spectators and i do get some people secretly glancing haha but i doubt its cause they like it. i think there more disgusted to see someone eat 8 whoopers in one sitting. i would love some company that actually enjoys it though. anyone want to go out to eat with me?





WOW...and i cant rep you yet....:doh::eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (May 3, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm sitting here this morning, naked, eating a granola bar. Try to get that image out of your heads all day :eat1:




were you in the kitchen....lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 3, 2009)

most of the pictures I take . . . well I take so I'm not in them, but I was able to track some down. Not really me eating, but if you want to, enjoy.

I think this was at a party and there happened to be sandwiches there.






Not really me eating, but if you've ever had a Guinness, you know it's like a ham sandwich in every pint. It's so filling.





Obliterating an Ice Cream sandwich . . . I just realized that all these pictures so far have had something to do with sandwiches. 





and Obliterating an ice cream cone . . . no sandwich involved.


----------



## djudex (May 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> were you in the kitchen....lol



I was real darn close! Close enough to bask in it's glory to be sure


----------



## bigwideland (May 3, 2009)

I had a breakfast of two huge bowls of weetbix, used 1 litre of milk, I then went to a Mac's and had two quater pounders meals and a fillet of fish, a lunch went the food court and had two large plates of chinese food, fied chichen + rice and a mongalian beef, then a home snaked of biscuits and chocolate till dinner, I had 2 pizzas and beer. I up a fun day of eatting.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 8, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> most of the pictures I take . . . well I take so I'm not in them, but I was able to track some down. Not really me eating, but if you want to, enjoy.
> 
> Snip snip snip



Wow.. so cute!!!!  :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 8, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Wow.. so cute!!!!  :happy:



heh, thanks.


----------



## StridentDionysus (May 8, 2009)

Why do I do this to myself? @[email protected]

I feel like dying D:... Too much food D:... Too much soda D: (Diet )... Please, halp D:...

Oh! But now that street food is back online in Mexico City, I'm going to eat half my body weight in tacos  Carnitas . And Sunday is Burger King day 

I just don't learn :eat1:


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2009)

djudex said:


> I was real darn close! Close enough to bask in it's glory to be sure



Where have you gone? I want to see more pics of you eating. 

LOL.

Give to me free porns


----------



## djudex (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Melian (May 8, 2009)

Smartass.


----------



## djudex (May 8, 2009)

Man I tells ya, women are so hard to please


----------



## stungunmillie (May 9, 2009)

djudex said:


> Man I tells ya, women are so hard to please



Not really, I think that's a great photo. ^_^


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

Was browsing Google images last night and found these 2 gourmets.....one might float/sink your boat and the other is a pizza fun !  

View attachment bhm resize 2.jpg


View attachment bhm resize.jpg


----------



## prettysteve (May 9, 2009)

Me love Giant Whopper burgers!!! Yum! Yum! :eat2: 

View attachment fat-guy.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 11, 2009)

SomeFatGuy said:


> The few time I have ended up in your neck of the woods and stopped somewhere to eat. I have noticed that most all of the eating customers are fat. Not just pudgy, but huge. What gives? Its not like that down my way. I always feel out of place when going out to eat in my area, even getting the occasional discussed look from other patrons.



There was another Old Country near you in Macedonia but it went belly up.  
BUT....The Ponderosa (or should I say Pounderosa?) on route 8 near the Ohio Turnpike typically has a biracial crowd of massive people on eating marathons. The staff, if anything, gets a kick out of seeing people eat mass quantities. Many of the shift managers are BHM.


----------



## persimmon (May 12, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not really me eating, but if you've ever had a Guinness, you know it's like a ham sandwich in every pint. It's so filling.




That combo of black shirt + electric blue is FANTASTIC with your colouring. Well-dressed big guy equals, I don't know, something good and related to sandwiches.

p


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 13, 2009)

persimmon said:


> That combo of black shirt + electric blue is FANTASTIC with your colouring. Well-dressed big guy equals, I don't know, something good and related to sandwiches.
> 
> p



Well Thank you very much ma'am. 

I've had people mention the color of my skin previously, while wearing purple, pink, and that electric blue you see. If you ladies keep on going, I'll start to believe it. 

Thanks again.

hozay


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 15, 2009)

*** BUMP and GRIND***

well it does have eating in it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fywAHILK33M


----------



## Melian (Aug 15, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Me love Giant Whopper burgers!!! Yum! Yum! :eat2:




HOLY SHIT. Man, I missed this when it was posted....but goddamn! You would need a knife and fork to eat that thing.


----------



## Discodave (Aug 16, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> *** BUMP and GRIND***
> 
> well it does have eating in it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fywAHILK33M



Wow what an odd video.
At first i thought, hmm interesting, then as the vid went on and on got stranger, then the last minute or so. Its amazing how at start of video it made me hungry and by end it didnt lol


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 16, 2009)

Discodave said:


> Wow what an odd video.
> At first i thought, hmm interesting, then as the vid went on and on got stranger, then the last minute or so. Its amazing how at start of video it made me hungry and by end it didnt lol



muhahahahah


ok truth be told i just wanted to post more music vids


----------



## Discodave (Aug 16, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> muhahahahah
> 
> 
> ok truth be told i just wanted to post more music vids



You have two choices.
One is annoying song, the other an amusing song.

Which will you see first

1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3dPXxPGbmM
or
2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATBl4qH9I54


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 16, 2009)

is 1 amusing or 2?


hahahahahaha

i choose annoying first


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, song 1 takes me back to preschool. It was so awesome. I still to this day make reference to it.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so I think this should be the place to delurk after a while of being away from the forums. This was taken at disneyworld. I was there with my marching band and they gave us 45 WHOLE MINUTES! to tour the park. So me and my guy friends did the TeaCups (yes I said guys and TeaCups) and then we got these bad boys. I am the one in the hat.


----------



## FemFAtail (Aug 23, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I'm a mutual feeder/feedee type and my interest is totally in the "food lust" apsect. I like to see a lot of eagerness and enjoyment and eyes rolling back into the head and lip smacking and groans of ecstacy. I have always thought that was what female feeders enjoyed, too, and I'm glad to hear it. I put on quite a show for my feeders....
> 
> I have a before and after video...I'll have to dig it out. I posted it to a Yahoo group and it shows up on YouTube occasionally. I am wearing a powder blue Homer Simpson T-shirt where he's chasing after donuts (but you can't read it due to low lighting).



Who needs video when you can actually be there! You full-fill my lusts! I'll be lurking in YOUR enveloping shadow over me!
A wee lass!:kiss2:


----------



## FemFAtail (Aug 24, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Here I am at the food court. My feeder took this pic after I had "shot the moon" by eating an item from each restaurant in the food court.



You are quite the ample Adonis! YWL!:smitten:


----------



## djudex (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm about to scarf me some sausage and scrambled eggs, mornings are goooood.:eat1:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Ah, see that's understandable. and I agree with the above poster about the sodas. I hate to say it, but soda is killer
> 
> I'd stick with my guy as long as he doesn't lose all of it. I'd concentrate more on the health aspect - make sure he loses the weight on the right diet rather than the starvation nonsense most people put themselves through.



I always make sure a massive salad and lots of green and yellow and white veggies are a huge part of my daily diet and my buffet masacrees. I get my 7 servings of fruits and veggies every day, believe me, and lots of whole grains. THEN I go hog wild on all the naughty stuff!


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 3, 2010)

Me having a late night snack  starting off with? Fries!






yumm




Then some deep fried cheese and a minched meat hot dog, wich we call a frikandel




Nom nom nom


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

No pic this time, but just had a piece of meat roll with baked potato's (barbeque flavored)


yumm yumm ^^


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)

By the same photographer...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)

From www.fatpeopleeating.com :


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 19, 2010)

On a related note, was watching the 'Smashing Saxons' on 'Horrible Histories' from the BBC on Youtube, and learning about Saxon Ordeal to determine whether a suspect was guilty or innocent, and there was one that any decently big guy with an appetite should have no trouble with - the 'cake ordeal'. Eat cake without choking - you're innocent. Choke, and you're guilty!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4UeVL4SKoQ&feature=related


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> On a related note, was watching the 'Smashing Saxons' on 'Horrible Histories' from the BBC on Youtube, and learning about Saxon Ordeal to determine whether a suspect was guilty or innocent, and there was one that any decently big guy with an appetite should have no trouble with - the 'cake ordeal'. Eat cake without choking - you're innocent. Choke, and you're guilty!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4UeVL4SKoQ&feature=related




It's the "no choking" part that's the problem; we're talking one majorly dry "cake". In one historical instance, it was a big chunk of dry bread!


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just ate half a dozen hard boiled eggs in sandwich form. So good.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 23, 2012)

Necro-posting and I don't even give a shit. 

Getting down in various meats on a stick. This was some sort of spicy ass chicken.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and my epic Jerk Chicken kebabs...spice is nice!






Plus I needed something to soak up the alcohol.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 24, 2012)

I love this thread! :wubu:


----------

